# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  БП Базовая (с 64-х на 32-х)

## ruta129

Добрый день! 
В наследство от предыдущего бухгалтера досталась база предприятия, которая велась на компьютере с 64-х разрядной системой... у меня комп с 32-х....  Что сделать, чтобы загрузилась  на моём компьютере? БПБ 8.3 3.0.31
Благодарю всех, кто откликнется, заранее... очень срочно ... отчеты....база рабочая - не покупать же новый компьютер....

----------


## arccos6pi

поставить себе платформу 8,3 и усе;)

----------

ruta129 (09.04.2014)

----------


## ruta129

Платформа стоит...8.3.4.437.  База велась на ноуте с Win8. У меня Win7. При попытке загрузить файл dt  (Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Загрузить инф базу) получаю ругательные слова "Неверный формат файла для загрузки инф. базы. Ошибка формата потока" и пинок на вылет....

----------


## arccos6pi

> Платформа стоит...8.3.4.437.  База велась на ноуте с Win8. У меня Win7. При попытке загрузить файл dt  (Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Загрузить инф базу) получаю ругательные слова "Неверный формат файла для загрузки инф. базы. Ошибка формата потока" и пинок на вылет....


база скульная штоле?
Если файловая, то зачем выгружать/загружать dt...проще скопировать cd-ку

----------

ruta129 (09.04.2014)

----------


## ruta129

Не, база обычная. Видимо, что-то не так делаю и чего-то недопонимаю.... Скопировала 1cv8.cd.sfl из рабочей базы...тупо переписала его в каталог с новой базой В результате получила пустую базу.... Что не так делаю?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Не, база обычная. Видимо, что-то не так делаю и чего-то недопонимаю.... Скопировала 1cv8.cd.sfl из рабочей базы...тупо переписала его в каталог с новой базой В результате получила пустую базу.... Что не так делаю?


файлик должен называться *1Cv8.1CD*

----------


## ruta129

Ну да, он и есть... 1CV8.1CD ... я допустила очепятку в предыдущем посте...

----------


## arccos6pi

> Ну да, он и есть... 1CV8.1CD ... я допустила очепятку в предыдущем посте...


не может быть такого
вы что-то не так делаете..

----------

ruta129 (09.04.2014)

----------


## ruta129

Не так - может это то, что файл из конфигуратора сохраняла на флэшку... После сохранения файла выгрузки на HD, копирования на флэшку, восстановления на компе - все заработало....Прям как в песне "если долго.... что-нить да получится"...
Спасибо за участие! Но с 1CV8.1CD  фокус пока не удался....

----------


## arccos6pi

> Не так - может это то, что файл из конфигуратора сохраняла на флэшку... После сохранения файла выгрузки на HD, копирования на флэшку, восстановления на компе - все заработало....Прям как в песне "если долго.... что-нить да получится"...
> Спасибо за участие! Но с 1CV8.1CD  фокус пока не удался....


:eek: :eek: :eek:
девушки не ищут легких путей..

----------


## ruta129

> :eek: :eek: :eek:
> девушки не ищут легких путей..


:)
Направьте на путь лёгкий, будьте добры, растолкуйте что делать с файлом 1CV8.1CD ...

----------


## arccos6pi

> :)
> Направьте на путь лёгкий, будьте добры, растолкуйте что делать с файлом 1CV8.1CD ...


1CV8.1CD - это и есть база данных 1с со всеми вашими данными
и достаточно просто его скопировать и указать в 1с путь к папке с этим файлом
поэтому мне не совсем понятно почему у вас ничего не получилось

----------

ruta129 (09.04.2014)

----------


## ruta129

> 1CV8.1CD - это и есть база данных 1с со всеми вашими данными
> и достаточно просто его скопировать и указать в 1с путь к папке с этим файлом
> поэтому мне не совсем понятно почему у вас ничего не получилось


Спасибо за отклик!  Факир протрезвел и опыт удался :dance: Достаточно было поменять флэшку :blush:

----------

